# Pregnancy symptom?? Feels like a UTI.



## Tess2012

Okay strange question maybe... but the last 2 days it has felt like I was comming down with a bladder infection. Nothing REALLY painful... just a hyper awareness in that area, a dull achey feeling like you have to pee. Everytime I have really felt like I had to go, I did go. So it's different from an actual UTI that way... Usually when I have a bladder infection it feels like I have to pee and then there is nothing.

Also, today the feeling is almost gone... I am 8 DPO today.

Also, now it just mostly feels full and like a dull ache.

Just curious if anyone has experianced this as a pregnancy symptom... or am I grasping at straws? :wacko:


----------



## miriam

Hi. I m feeling exectlly same thing since last couple of days n im 10 dpo. Its feel like im going to get a UTI any time but it just a feeling down there. I dont know if it is a preg symptom or wht. I hope it is a good symptom for both of us :)


----------



## Egginess

I actually thought I was getting a kidney infection earlier this cycle, but way early... like 3dpo or something. I went to the doctor but was all clear. I am peeing a little more often, but then, I've been trying to drink more water and I always seem to have to go more often than everyone else anyway, so it's so hard to tell!!!! 

I'm wishing you luck on babiness and not infection though!!!


----------



## Tess2012

I hope its a good sign for us ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## miriam

I've got kind a same thing i had a UTI 2 weeks ago but only for one day n'its gone on its own i drank lots of water n it was cleared by that night. After that i m trying to drink more water to keep it away but this feeling of uti way less than real pain and its on and off all day. It could be an infection again i think. I wish u lots of baby dust hope u ll get ur bfp soon :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I hope to be the bearer of good news, UTI"s are very common in early pregnancy due to changes in the urinary tract, and the ever loving changing hormones... I haven"t had one in forever. It started for me last week. No pain just the fullness in the bladder and the urge to pee. I knew something was up when I had to get up and pee at 3:30 in the morning grr.. I got some over the counter AZO and it worked wthin 2 hours.. Shew.. And its,safe to take. No caffine until thr uti passes. I peed pumpkin orange today. Happy Halloween lol.. Yes, the pills make you pee orangeish/gold till it clears up... :haha:

And I colored my hair with a semi color and it came out gold, instead of light blonde.. Gotta love the hormones..

Good Luck ladies! Baby dust to you all! Hope this is a Grest sign ;)


----------



## Tess2012

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I hope to be the bearer of good news, UTI"s are very common in early pregnancy due to changes in the urinary tract, and the ever loving changing hormones... I haven"t had one in forever. It started for me last week. No pain just the fullness in the bladder and the urge to pee. I knew something was up when I had to get up and pee at 3:30 in the morning grr.. I got some over the counter AZO and it worked wthin 2 hours.. Shew.. And its,safe to take. No caffine until thr uti passes. I peed pumpkin orange today. Happy Halloween lol.. Yes, the pills make you pee orangeish/gold till it clears up... :haha:
> 
> And I colored my hair with a semi color and it came out gold, instead of light blonde.. Gotta love the hormones..
> 
> Good Luck ladies! Baby dust to you all! Hope this is a Grest sign ;)


Oh I hope this is true! I would take a 9 month UTI if it meant i'd have my little munchkin!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope so for the both of us... I'm feeling majorally out now.. I came back from snorkeling and when I went to the bathroom I had a spat of light brown spotting, then came the cramps..grrr I ovulated twice this month and I'm not feelling hopeful... I think I'm gonna call it quits if it does'nt happen.. :( and yeah the UTI which I never get threw me for a loop, it was awlful... I thought for sure I was preggo... guess I will have to see how the next few days go...

Fingers crossed for the both of us... 

Keep me posted...


----------



## miriam

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I hope so for the both of us... I'm feeling majorally out now.. I came back from snorkeling and when I went to the bathroom I had a spat of light brown spotting, then came the cramps..grrr  I ovulated twice this month and I'm not feelling hopeful... I think I'm gonna call it quits if it does'nt happen.. :( and yeah the UTI which I never get threw me for a loop, it was awlful... I thought for sure I was preggo... guess I will have to see how the next few days go...
> 
> Fingers crossed for the both of us...
> 
> Keep me posted...

you r not out hun untill af arrives how many dpo u r??? i am 14 dpo today n expecting af any time. i think m gonna get it first thing in morning as usual :( 
hope it stay away from all of us...


----------



## Krose3887

You can get over the counter UTI test strips at most drugs stores. I get them all the time so i wouldn't count it as a symptom for me but I hope it is for you!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

miriam said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I hope so for the both of us... I'm feeling majorally out now.. I came back from snorkeling and when I went to the bathroom I had a spat of light brown spotting, then came the cramps..grrr I ovulated twice this month and I'm not feelling hopeful... I think I'm gonna call it quits if it does'nt happen.. :( and yeah the UTI which I never get threw me for a loop, it was awlful... I thought for sure I was preggo... guess I will have to see how the next few days go...
> 
> Fingers crossed for the both of us...
> 
> Keep me posted...
> 
> you r not out hun untill af arrives how many dpo u r??? i am 14 dpo today n expecting af any time. i think m gonna get it first thing in morning as usual :(
> hope it stay away from all of us...Click to expand...

I was 10dpo when the spotting started.. now pinkish stuff here and their, no flow.. just waiting to see in the next day or two..

Whats the latest with you? symptoms? FX'd she stays away grrrrr


----------



## Milty

I've had the exact same feeling ...was a bit upset because I thought a UTI would hurt my chances at a BFP...

Anyway that feeling went away about 3 days ago

No BFP yet but no AF either...


----------



## Tess2012

It went away after 3 days for me too... now no AF no BFP yet eitehr... oh they joys of limbo!!!


----------



## miriam

Hopin&Prayin said:


> miriam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I hope so for the both of us... I'm feeling majorally out now.. I came back from snorkeling and when I went to the bathroom I had a spat of light brown spotting, then came the cramps..grrr I ovulated twice this month and I'm not feelling hopeful... I think I'm gonna call it quits if it does'nt happen.. :( and yeah the UTI which I never get threw me for a loop, it was awlful... I thought for sure I was preggo... guess I will have to see how the next few days go...
> 
> Fingers crossed for the both of us...
> 
> Keep me posted...
> 
> you r not out hun untill af arrives how many dpo u r??? i am 14 dpo today n expecting af any time. i think m gonna get it first thing in morning as usual :(
> hope it stay away from all of us...Click to expand...
> 
> I was 10dpo when the spotting started.. now pinkish stuff here and their, no flow.. just waiting to see in the next day or two..
> 
> Whats the latest with you? symptoms? FX'd she stays away grrrrrClick to expand...

I m 16 dpo today and no af yet. I dont have any pms but not feeling positive either it feels like af gonna start any timem i dont have af like cramps but just a feeling of af coming... I ovulated early this cycle so i dont know when to expect af i think i would wait few more days to test. Hope it stay away from all of us n'we get our bfp soon


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm sooo confused. ugg.. I THINK I had Implantation bleeding... I know it was'nt my AF! it happened at 10dpo. I noticed my nips have turned dark dark brown and they itch sometimes, veiny and pink splotches :shrug: acne breaking out like a school kid which I never break out.. tired in bed at 8:30pm last night and slept straight till 7:30am. The other nights insomnia... I'm in Florida so I can't see the DR.. so I guess until I go home on Monday I'm stuck in the land of am I pregnant? :haha: I have googled till my eyes pop.. everything points to pregnancy... Guess I will break down and test this weekend.. 

Is anyone else going to test this weekend... I'm scared to but I know I can't wait till the Dr's appt on Tuesday...


----------



## Krose3887

I'm testing in the morning. I had my first AF off bc ( 2 1/2 long agonizing months later) on oct 18. Sunday i started bleeding and it's been light/medium mostly dark brown and it continued off and on until today. I googled til my eyes bled also and I saw that some women had a heavier implantation bleeding. It is more than likely just an early AF cause my body is still out of wack but I've still got my Fx'd!!


----------



## Milty

Well I tested and got a very faint positive line this morning...

I'll test again tomorrow to see if it's darker...


----------



## Krose3887

Milty said:


> Well I tested and got a very faint positive line this morning...
> 
> I'll test again tomorrow to see if it's darker...

Well I hope what they say about a faint positive still being a positive holds true for you!!!


----------



## miriam

Milty said:


> Well I tested and got a very faint positive line this morning...
> 
> I'll test again tomorrow to see if it's darker...

A pos is pos even if its faint. Congrats hun wish u happy n'healthy 9 month :)


----------



## miriam

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm sooo confused. ugg.. I THINK I had Implantation bleeding... I know it was'nt my AF! it happened at 10dpo. I noticed my nips have turned dark dark brown and they itch sometimes, veiny and pink splotches :shrug: acne breaking out like a school kid which I never break out.. tired in bed at 8:30pm last night and slept straight till 7:30am. The other nights insomnia... I'm in Florida so I can't see the DR.. so I guess until I go home on Monday I'm stuck in the land of am I pregnant? :haha: I have googled till my eyes pop.. everything points to pregnancy... Guess I will break down and test this weekend..
> 
> Is anyone else going to test this weekend... I'm scared to but I know I can't wait till the Dr's appt on Tuesday...

All symptoms sound very promising. I would say TEST.... hope u ll get ur bfp. And i started spotting this morning which will turn into normal flow soon i know. At least i've got a new cycle to try :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I am going to wait till I get back home on Tuesday.. I'm getting my bloods done regardless.. I have no more nothing, no spotting anything, I did had a tad light brown once, I checked again just a few minutes ago and nothing again... Ugg.. I'm tempted to test but I hear to wait a few days so that will put me at Tuesday... :haha:

I hope the :witch: stays away from you and its IB! Fingers and everything crossed for ya hun! Keep me posted


----------



## miriam

Thanx for ur best wishes hun but af is here with full force now :( i m really hopin n'praying that u ll get ur bfp this cycle. Lots of baby dust to ur way :)). Waiting for ur update


----------



## Julesillini8

Tess I'm praying this is it for you! Good luck!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

miriam said:


> Thanx for ur best wishes hun but af is here with full force now :( i m really hopin n'praying that u ll get ur bfp this cycle. Lots of baby dust to ur way :)). Waiting for ur update

Aww hun I'm so sorry.. :hugs: Grrr :witch: I'm thinking I had a weird period... but I'm still going to get my bloods done.. The insomnia and waking to pee at 5:30 in the morning Uggg.. Still don't understand the break outs I've had either. I will be back in town on Monday so first thing on Tuesday I'm going to the Dr and get my bloodwork done Definately!!

I really hope you get your BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## miriam

Hopin&Prayin said:


> miriam said:
> 
> 
> Thanx for ur best wishes hun but af is here with full force now :( i m really hopin n'praying that u ll get ur bfp this cycle. Lots of baby dust to ur way :)). Waiting for ur update
> 
> Aww hun I'm so sorry.. :hugs: Grrr :witch: I'm thinking I had a weird period... but I'm still going to get my bloods done.. The insomnia and waking to pee at 5:30 in the morning Uggg.. Still don't understand the break outs I've had either. I will be back in town on Monday so first thing on Tuesday I'm going to the Dr and get my bloodwork done Definately!!
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon! :flower:Click to expand...

i am really hoping a good news from u hun. Lots of baby dust to ur way... Let me know when u get ur results


----------



## Milty

Could it have been late implantation and bleeding from that?


----------



## Tess2012

Well it was nothing but a UTI :( :witch: came this weekend. I wish you all the best!!

XOXO


----------



## Vafar

Same here!! Except it started 2 weeks ago, i am 14DPO now and waiting for AF but i started peeing frequently and have cloudy urine. But its weird because sometimes ill have to go alot like constant and then i wont have the urge too.. but i can hold it.. it just feels like pressure. its on and off throughout the day. my discharge is a thin milky white substance but has no smell. ive notice an increase in it.. Took a test today got a very very faint line , taking another Thursday.. so i guess we will have to see if this is a Real UTI , just pregnancy or both


----------

